# time for a update !



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

here is some pictures of Dude and Pip TODAY !!!!

thought it was well over due for some photos of the little guys.

dude is now 32 weeks old today and pip is 23 weeks old.









Dude : hey camera *POSE*









Pip being anti social... didnt even want to come out of the cage...









Dude : i see food in these containers....now how to get it out ?!?!?









Pip: EXCUSE ME ! some people like to eat in privacy !









Dude : thats enough photos SCRATCH MY HEAD ! I SAID SCRATCH MY HEAD !!!!!









Dude: all twisted up ! lol....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol so sweet


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

hahaha Very cute..they are gorgeous.....I like the twisted up shot


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh they are lovely, I especially like Pip!!!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Pip is beautiful...Dude seems to have all the charm and personality 
He reminds me so much of my Snickers, that flew away.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WIW!!!...both have filled out nicely  Thanks for sharing.

Dude has turned into a very handsome fella, and Pip is a gorgeous.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I`m excited. Dude learnt to fly last week for the first time ever... finally has enough feathers to actually take off and fly ! I've had him since 6 weeks and till now he hasn't been able to fly !

Pip still can't fly... she's molting though so shouldn't be long.. Had her since 9 weeks old so still waiting for enough feathers for her to fly...

Seriously birds shouldn't be clipped BEFORE sale.. I think the person who BUYS the bird should be able to make that choice if they want it clipped or not...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! I've missed them! I agree, we had Cinnamon with us when we bought Peachy so they let us make the choice whether to clip her or not.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay new pics of the Dude and his Pip girl! They have filled out nicely. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> They are gorgeous!!! I've missed them! I agree, we had Cinnamon with us when we bought Peachy so they let us make the choice whether to clip her or not.


I aree. I've missed them too. Glad you're back. . Dude is such a handsome young man now and Pip is so pretty.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments... I love these birdies even if Pip doesn't love me...lol


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sure she does. She sounds exactly like my Smudge. She just seems to live in Smudge-Land and she just does her own thing. I do love her though and couldn't imagine her being anywhere else.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So cute love the captions.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are too cute  You have to drill some holes in the seed container  It is actually better to give it air flow to prevent mold


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

oh really ?!?! i didnt know that.... but i only buy it in small ammount so i doubt it has time to get moldy. but i will anyways !!! thanks !


----------

